# Python or Aqueon water changer?



## Amazon (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi

Looking to finally move from hauling buckets...anyone have experience with these two brands and care to make a recommendation?

Thanks!


----------



## KrazyFish (Dec 23, 2010)

Never used the Aqueon but if it works the same as the Python I would not recomend it.

They work well but I can't stand the fact that you waste good water in order to remove the bad. The suction is created by running the tap water, and the tap water just goes down the drain. You then run tap water back through to fill it up so you basically need to use double the amount of water you removed for every water change. I find this incredibly wasteful.

Edit - You can hook the python up to a pump in order to syphon water, but then you would also need to spend money on a pump. My recommendation if you went this route would be to purchase normal hosing (as long as required), a pump and your regular gravel vac attachment and run it to your garden or a drain.


----------



## Amazon (Oct 7, 2009)

I understand not wanting to waste water, I really do. I have a RODI for the reef tank, and talk about waste. We've lookied in to investing in to another kind of system for replacing that. We have really good water and typically use that.

My problem in bad elbows & shoulders (multiple surguries with more on the horizon) and realizing that it's the water changes that have been the killer for me. I really need to find a better way to keep me in the game.

For a 65g, hauling multiple 5g buckets each week is doing me in.

For the 180g reef tank it's hook up to a 150g sump in the basement and a there's a food grade barrel used for water changes, plumbed, pump, etc. So no heavy lifting. Sadly, not an option for the 65g in the living room.


----------



## jccaclimber (Aug 29, 2011)

Just buy a cheap water pump and a garden hose adapter. You won't waste any water, and won't have to carry any buckets. I gravity drain mine, but I have a garden hose that has never been used outside so that I don't have to worry about getting my carpet dirty.


----------



## KrazyFish (Dec 23, 2010)

jccaclimber said:


> Just buy a cheap water pump and a garden hose adapter. You won't waste any water, and won't have to carry any buckets. I gravity drain mine, but I have a garden hose that has never been used outside so that I don't have to worry about getting my carpet dirty.


This works! I actually wanted to suggest in my post above.


----------



## Amazon (Oct 7, 2009)

Actually, the tank is in a corner very near a window. I lift the screen up and siphon out the window. It's getting the water back IN to the tank that's the hard part for me... The only time this _can _be an issue is in the winter...last year we had 8' of snow in fron of the house.

Funny, I always thought you had to treat (remove chlorimine) from the water before adding. I didn't know until recently that you could add your conditioner to the tank and top off. I mean, I've had a FW tank since I was like 12. OMG

So maybe my answer is finding a cheaper way to run a (safe) hose from a faucet to the fish tank? Waterbed type adapter?


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

They are pretty much the same. I have python. This is what I do without wasting water. Once you've created a syphon, you can turn off the water. The flow might not be as fast but you're still removing water. If you want to gravel vac, you'll need to leave the water on until you're done.


----------



## 30king (Jun 11, 2008)

The Python/Aqeon have long hoses, which I like. Just stuff it out the front door or out the window. This gravity is generally enough to suction gravel. Use the the faucet to refill. No water waste and no buckets.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

I found a hose barb that fit onto the shower in the basement and made myself a U out of PVC with a ball valve and put a T at the end of the U. I bought 20 feet of clear hose from Foster and Smith. I run water in the shower until the approx temperature is reached, drop the U over the tank edge, have a capful of Prime ready. Open the ball valve and drop Prime in the tank. I still initially drain the water in buckets because I use a gravel vac and just in case I suck up a critter, I don't want to look for it in the yard or toilet.


----------



## Jayme (Nov 27, 2011)

My husband got me an Aqueon changer for Christmas, I love it! Saved my back and knees.

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## ThinkTank (May 24, 2011)

I only run the water to get the siphon started then I shut it off and it continues draining. Shouldnt need to run the water the whole time unless your draining higher than your tank...


----------



## calvert (Apr 29, 2010)

n00dl3 said:


> They are pretty much the same. I have python. This is what I do without wasting water. Once you've created a syphon, you can turn off the water. The flow might not be as fast but you're still removing water. If you want to gravel vac, you'll need to leave the water on until you're done.


yea... not sure why people would think you need to leave the water on. running the water is solely to create the siphon--nothing more.

for me, i run the water for a few seconds to create the siphon then turn off the faucet, turn off the flow, unhook and drop the hose out the window then turn the flow back on. 75g is drained more than half way in 15 minutes.


----------



## TWINSCREWED (Nov 21, 2011)

My wife had bought me a Python system, used it once, slow as heck, and returned it. The hose diameter is too small and eductor is really inefficient and it made from real cheap plastic. I do the siphon out the window deal to get the water out on all my tanks and fill with a hose attached to the kitchen sink. The faucet adaptor, garden hose and fittings are all available at Home Depot along with most any home improvement or hardware store and for less money you can build a better system. On the siphon end, I made a U to go over the edge and adjusted its length to my desired ending water level, just start it and it only drains as much as i want even if I get distracted, with young kids this isn't uncommon, lol. To fill it I just added a float valve and added a line vent to aerate and a hose bib to feed declorinater in and it fills on its own too. The only thing I should have done and will is add quick a tee and another fill set-up. As it is I have to wait and fill each tank one at a time, but not too awful. I only do the hand fill on my shrimp tanks, don't use water straight from the tap on them. The only thing I would recommend is using potable water safe hose, I bought 100' x 3/4" potable water hose for a boat and cut it up to the lengths I needed. Good luck.


----------



## Amazon (Oct 7, 2009)

hey, thanks for all of the input folks. Definitely lots to think about! Clever people here :thumbsup:


----------



## Juicy19 (Mar 3, 2009)

I also have a python and hate the waste of good fertilized water down the drain. So I drain the tank using buckets and strictly use the python for refilling the tank.


----------



## Lurch98 (Oct 7, 2011)

I use a 10' section of hose to drain the tank out the window, then use my aqueon to fill the tank back up. Takes about 10 minutes total. Squirt the conditioner right in the tank before you fill, test the water temperature, then let 'er rip.

My water pressure isn't good enough to get the syphon going, otherwise I may do both via the Aqueon. It sucks and sucks, but can't move the water the 25' to the sink.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't use the waterbed filler thing to start the siphon. I unroll the python and put the vacuum bit of tubing into the tank open end up and let fill with water. Then raise the open end up until water flows down the tube. When the vacuum is nearly empty submerge the vacuum's opening and the siphon is set. 

Agree, no wasting that water! The end of the python is in the garden watering what ever plants need it. If I am on top of things I will set the timer and move the end every so often.

My 11 year old python is going strong, if it ever fails I would like a larger diameter hose but I find plenty of things to do waiting for the 90 gallons to empty and fill.


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

i find that both of those kits are rather expensive for what it is, you can easily build your own... i got my faucet adapter thingy from amazon for like 6 bux. just google water bed fill and drain kit. the one i got is blue. then just go to local HW store and buy some hose to hook up to it and attach any old syphen tube thingy to the other end and your ready to role.


----------



## Leaky Filter (Nov 30, 2011)

I have used both. I prefer the Aqueon. It seems to be a little better built. I picked mine up off of Amazon for $22.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

I've never used either. I bought a faucet adapter, a garden hose (initially light duty, but that kinked too much, so I got some non-kink hose), and some PVC fittings from Lowes. One end goes to the faucet (or out the door if I'm draining rather than filling), and the other hooks over the side of the tank, down to about the 50% line. The end in the tank has an inverted "T" which points out to the sides, and there are cheap plastic prefilters glued into each end to scatter flow (screen would work, too).

So, no, I'm not really answering the OP (sorry!). But I felt like I should mention this as an alternative. FYI, garden hose is (more or less) 1/2" ID. Close enough that you can fake it with a hose clamp.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

I use the Lee's Ultimate Gravel Vac - works the same as Python but is a bit cheaper, and I bought it locally at Petco. I wouldn't keep my tank if I couldn't use a Python type changer on it. Like another poster said - once you get the siphon started you just turn your faucet on and it will still drain.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

I only recommend python. works great!


----------



## SPKehl (Feb 3, 2012)

I have both. The Python's siphon is twice the speed of the Aqueon. I have also tried the blue siphons made for waterbeds, it is half the speed of the Aqueon.


----------



## zonamav (Feb 27, 2004)

If you go the garden hose route I recommend you buy hose that is drinking water safe. Regular garden hose may have built in microbial stuff that could leech into the water when you fill the tank. 

You can also use RV water supply hose, its usually white and also in the hose area at home improvement stores.


----------



## TerriM (Feb 4, 2012)

I had a Python years ago and loved the thing. Recently got back into aquariums and bought the Aqueon because it was cheaper. I hate the thing, it drains much, much slower and that siphon part that hooks to the sink leaks horribly. I've tried and tried to get it tightened up but it still leaks.

I might try some of the great suggestions on this forum! Smart people here. Thanks!


----------

